# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  nokia TA-1130

## bidani

الهاتف يقلع وعطي خط في ويبقا عالقا في وضع   
Dm-verity error
محتاج فلاشة

----------


## lolo4uonly

نفس العيب ومش لاقي حل

----------

